# My Latest Betta Drawing



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

So, I just finished a drawing of some bettas. 3 males and 2 females-just a drawing in collage form.












I'm thinking of selling it, but I don't have PayPal. Anyone want this piece? Comment below.


----------



## larraho (Jul 16, 2014)

That's very pretty! When I first looked at it, I immediately thought it looked like flash art from a tattoo parlor. Very cool.


----------

